# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

## DANTEC1

originales de cumbeTemas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS Artículo: Productores de chirimoya Cumbe se alistan para exportar a EEUU, Europa y Asia Venta de plantones de polylepis venta de plantones de Palto venta de plantones de chirimoya cumbe y servicios de injertos y polinizacion

----------


## machazo

amigo dante cuanto cuesta  cada patron (sin injertar)y cuanto cuesta una planta injertada con pluma tipo cumbe, gracias

----------


## DANTEC1

Las plantas de chirimoya injertadas estan a 10 soles

----------


## DANTEC1

Cualquier consulta al 988456561 o al 3612466

----------

